# Mounting from the ground



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't do it, I've never been able to do, it's basically just one huge fail whenever I try. I just moved my horse and there's no mounting block here. I didn't know it was possible for a barn to function without a handy dandy mounting block, but once I got over the shock of it, I realized that I would either have to buy my own block or learn to mount from the ground finally. I chose option B because I felt like being challenged that day, I guess. 

But here's the problem - I'm only 5 foot and I'm not flexible. My horse isn't that big, but the stirrups are still chest level and there is no way my leg is getting that high. I guess I could drop that stirrup, but then it seems like I would be putting a lot of extra strain on his back.

Any tips on learning to get on from the ground??


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Take a piece of 1/2" rope, and fashion yourself a sort of emergency ladder that hooks onto the saddlehorn.
Obviously, if you ride in a saddle that has no horn, you might wanna start stretching your body to enable you to get into the saddle.
Or, figure out how to mount up by swinging your leg up and over to climb aboard, as though you were riding bareback.
Or, find a fence rail to use as a booster.
Not sure of your preferred style of riding, but it would seem you've found something to work on to make yourself a better rider.
Flexibility isn't natural, it's worked at constantly.
Conversely, if your stirrups are at chest level, i'm pretty sure you're gonna need a helper, be it a step or a buddy.
The rope trick is really neat, plus it's portable, if you're out on the trail. You can tuck it into a saddlebag, or use carabiners to attach it to one of your saddle tie downs.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, no horn. It's an english saddle. Bummer, because an emergency ladder sounds pretty handy. And I also can't get on bareback, so that's no help


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why all the angst? Just buy a mounting block. I've used one for years ever since a bad riding wreck messed up my pelvis, and I can't lift my leg high enough anymore to get in the saddle from the ground.

I've had to dismount on the trail at times, and have always found a convenient log or other object so I can remount.

Seriously, just buy yourself a plastic mounting block.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I probably will eventually, I just figured doing it from the ground is a handy skill anyway, especially since we're going to be doing a lot more trails and non-arena work this year where I won't have a block handy


----------



## Mnhorsemom (Mar 14, 2012)

I,m vertically challenged, older and not a lite weight. I use something to mount with even though I can mount from the ground if I have to. I figure a mounting block of some sort is a whole lot easier on my horses back than me dragging my butt up off the ground.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Like I said, never been an issue for me in all the years I've been trail riding, because there's always something out there that can give you the needed boost.

Of course, I USED to be able to mount from the ground, but that was several decades and riding wrecks ago! It's a useful skill IF you're physically capable.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i hate not being able to mount from the ground. It made me anxious when i was out on trails. But i've done a lot of work with my horses and i can mount them using any fence, rock or slope, so im not as worried anymore. mostly now i'm just jealous to watch people step on to their horses hahah. 

You should get a mounting block! It will ease your mind and using one is gentler on their back anyway. In the meantime you should practice mounting without a horse.. using a fence or something tall and sturdy that wont tip over. I'm not very flexible either, but jumping upwards and using upper body strength in the most graceful manner possible has worked best for me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Work on your flexibility, do lots of stretching, 2-3 times a day.

Until then, try lowering the stirrup, mount up then raise it while you're up there. If you're going to do more trail stuff, it would be a good idea for your horse to be able to stand still while you deal with tack malfunctions anyway.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

neonpony said:


> I probably will eventually, I just figured doing it from the ground is a handy skill anyway, especially since we're going to be doing a lot more trails and non-arena work this year where I won't have a block handy


I just saw your beautiful artwork! #'s 5, 8, and 11 were my favorites! As for mounting, I would agree with just buying your own mounting block, or as I do in my pasture, a sturdy, plastic 2 step stool, which is a lot less expensive! (not protocol @ most stables, I know, but I can use what I like in my own pasture haha) I too am 5 ft tall, and very physically fit, but I find I cannot mount my horse without it! Good luck


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I can mount from the ground, always have too until the last few years. I started working with a new instructor, she told me not to, hard on the horse's back, hard on your tack. I asked the horse's chiro about this, she agreed, a mounting block is better for everything & everyone concerned.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Or you could teach your horse to lay down so you can get on then it stand back up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I lug my mounting block into the arena every day to ride my 15hh mare. My jeans have gotten too tight over the past year to mount from the ground. That is what I am trying to work on  The weight gain, that is. Away from the arena there are all kinds of things to hop on to help with mounting.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My instructor was always harping on me for mounting from the ground. Mounting blocks are such a pain, though. By the time I drag one into the arena and get my horse to stand still for it, I could have been mounted five minutes ago! 

It takes me all of 1.5 seconds to hop on. It's can't be _that_ bad for the horse. :-| Vic has a short temper, and if I was hurting him, he'd make a lawn dart out of me.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I definitely prefer mounting blocks and I'm pretty sure my horse does too (he did not appreciate all my attempts to get on from the ground haha), but it would be at least another week or two before I could even buy a mounting block because I'm such a starving student right now. I don't think mounting from the ground will ever be a consistent thing with me. But it'd still be nice to know, just for those every once in a while times.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

You should always use something to help you onto the horse. At our riding school we only use a milk create that isn't very high, but it does help. Mounting from the ground stretches tack and can be dangerous if the horse decides to bolt. 
Although in emergency situations you should learn how to mount from the ground. 

Take it from me, i could mount my 12hh welsh pony totally fine! ( hehe ) now i'm riding a 14.3hh solid quater horse. Big difference. I can't mount him from the ground.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

mounting blocks are pretty expensive. I've been using this sand colored death trap of a stool for my mounting for 15 years, and recently my sister was like "hmm, this is dangerous, we should get a mounting block." But I had no idea they were 50+ dollars. 

I've been looking into some plastic stepping stools at lowes or wallmart for less than 20 bucks, and they look pretty sturdy and safe.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

attackships said:


> mounting blocks are pretty expensive. I've been using this sand colored death trap of a stool for my mounting for 15 years, and recently my sister was like "hmm, this is dangerous, we should get a mounting block." But I had no idea they were 50+ dollars.
> 
> I've been looking into some plastic stepping stools at lowes or wallmart for less than 20 bucks, and they look pretty sturdy and safe.


That is exactly what I use now that I have my horse here at home, and it works excellently! The mounting blocks are so expensive, and believe me, there are far more other priorities on my 'horse needs' list at the moment - like another $1,000.00 we're dishing out to finish off the exterior of her shed.....


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

My pony learned to lay down so I could get on when I was a kid  My mom could never mount from the ground, she rides a really tall horse, but for her equine search and rescue certification, she has to be able to. She started taking 3 flights of stairs two at a time every week day, and it made a BIG difference. Looser pants make it easier to get your foot in a high stirrup, or very stretchy breeches if you ride english. I can mount virtually everything from the ground, but always use a block if its available because its easier on the horse's back, and I don't have to have my saddle as tight, which my horse prefers.
Kathy


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

My leg is not going that high even if I'm naked. Pants have nothing to do with it. I like the walmart stool idea though! Pretty sure I've even got one in the garage


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Recently I saw a little foldable mounting stool in a riding catalog that looked pretty neat. Tiny, cheap, and looks like it would do the job. Can't for the life of me remember where I saw it....


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

We have one of these, and it works really well, you can get it at your local hardware store.








Its much cheaper than a mounting block too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a $15 folding step from Ace Hardware. Folds flat when not needed. It is only about 9" high, but that is plenty for my 15.3 mare. I don't use it with my 14.3 Appy, but my 5'0" daughter-in-law does. None of us use it for our 13 hand BLM mustang...

Looks like this (the stool, not the legs - mine are hairy, and so covered with my Wranglers & Cowboy boots):


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey BSMS, I like that! Real space saver too, as it folds up when not being used, so it will take very little space in the trailer.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to be a pro at it - my old instructor used to make me ground mount from both sides. Then I had my daughter.

.......I have lost all ability to ground mount


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aha! Found it.

Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

neonpony said:


> I can't do it, I've never been able to do, it's basically just one huge fail whenever I try. I just moved my horse and there's no mounting block here. I didn't know it was possible for a barn to function without a handy dandy mounting block, but once I got over the shock of it, I realized that I would either have to buy my own block or learn to mount from the ground finally. I chose option B because I felt like being challenged that day, I guess.
> 
> But here's the problem - I'm only 5 foot and I'm not flexible. My horse isn't that big, but the stirrups are still chest level and there is no way my leg is getting that high. I guess I could drop that stirrup, but then it seems like I would be putting a lot of extra strain on his back.
> 
> Any tips on learning to get on from the ground??


I'm 5'1" if I stand nice and tall and I can pretty much mount from the ground on any horse. Now I am not in shape anymore so it is harder than when I was younger but here is how I do it. 

Face the horses head. Hold the reins in your right hand (assuming you are mounting from the horses left). Take left hand and hold the stirrup forward. REACH up that foot into the stirrup. Your leg will be semi straight keep your foot facing forward, reach with your left hand and grab mane and reins (better to have right rein slightly tighter). Bend knee and pull mane and use middle of saddle for balance. If you can, get someone to help hold the horse still the first few times. This method works great for all heights of horses. Remember to keep toe pointed forward and not into horses side. Also use mane for most of the hauling up, avoid pulling on saddle much as possible. I'll try and get some pics of myself doing it tomorrow. I can get up on a 16+ horse this way with an English saddle and my stirrups in the proper place.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Aha! Found it.
> 
> Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery


I like this!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

bsms said:


> I use a $15 folding step from Ace Hardware. Folds flat when not needed. It is only about 9" high, but that is plenty for my 15.3 mare. I don't use it with my 14.3 Appy, but my 5'0" daughter-in-law does. None of us use it for our 13 hand BLM mustang...
> 
> Looks like this (the stool, not the legs - mine are hairy, and so covered with my Wranglers & Cowboy boots):


How sturdy is it I have a balance issue and how tall 
is it


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Aha! Found it.
> 
> Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery



That does not look too sturdy to me


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I just started a new lease on a 16.1hh gelding, and I can't get up from the ground (I'm 5'5"). I use an empty bucket turned over haha!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> I use a $15 folding step from Ace Hardware. Folds flat when not needed. It is only about 9" high, but that is plenty for my 15.3 mare. I don't use it with my 14.3 Appy, but my 5'0" daughter-in-law does. None of us use it for our 13 hand BLM mustang...
> 
> Looks like this (the stool, not the legs - mine are hairy, and so covered with my Wranglers & Cowboy boots):


 I think this is bsms in drag. Nice pumps by the way....:lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just have to try different things


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine is pretty sturdy...it is as solid as the ground underneath it. In Arizona, the ground is usually dry & hard. It is only about 8-9" tall, but it helps. It isn't very big, so if your horse dances around, it won't work. Mine will all wait at least until my butt hits the saddle (and we're working on that...I believe every ride should start with 30-60 sec of standing still while I try to stretch myself down into the saddle).


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I think buying a real mountblockk would be the best choice. it maybe expensive but that's because it'll last a while. 
You could also make one with wood. Make a minature stair case. That would work.

I don't think it matter how tall you or the horse is, I'm 5'7 and i find it hard to get on the thick 14.3hh QH i ride. I think it does have to do with strength and flexiblity. I ride in really short stirrups so it's vaguly impossible for me.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

make this!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Never tried mounting from the ground English....western it's easy just grab the horn and step in the stirrup and swing on up! But yeah it's pretty bad for their back cause you're dangling of their side and yanking the saddle around (not that your saddle should move around tons) mounting blocks are good and useful things...aside from this one at the barn I used to work at that would tipnover if you put weight to close to the edge seriously who makes a MOUNTING BLOCK that tips? Why?!:?


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I have really bad knees and RA. I use a mounting block. My barn has one like Gleek showed made out of wood. But I have a friend who just got a real mounting block at a tack auction for 20 bucks. You might want to see if there is anything like that around you. Or watch CL.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was taught it is bad, bad, bad for a horse's back to mount from the ground. I couldn't get on mine from the ground anyway, so I've never tried.

I've been grumbling b/c I'm going to need to buy a mounting block, too. Tractor Supply had a two step block for about $45. I'd go ahead and get one - it will last forever and is easily moved.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the cheapest and sturdiest things is to use a big muck bucket. Mine is probably 2 1/2 feet high. And its pretty wide so i can move around on it before I mount. Just flip it over and your good to go.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was younger and in better shape I could mount from the ground 
now I don't have that strength any more 
But hubby does not believe me


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

This:-

Sprenger Mounting Stirrup Iron - Quality Tack at Outlet Prices - VTO Saddlery

Me 5' 5"

Her 16.2

I wouldn't go out without it 

(if the link doesn't work, do a search for a Sprenger Mounting Stirrup)


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am short, and I like smaller horses. Unless you are somewhere that is unusually flat, it isn't hard to find a "rise" in the ground somewhere and park your horse on the "downside". CHEAT!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to that when I rode bareback


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm very vertically challenged...

I broke two 'mounting aids' in two days..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what Happened Western Bella 
I need something solid


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Let's just say we did a photo session & tried to use the photographers old photo prop crate...my foot went right through it as soon as I tried to swing up...

And the next day I tried using a $5 manure bucket.

Invest in a good ole mounting block or make a sturdy one..I'm beginning to think a big cement block would be good for me LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

because of my disability my husband is going to build a sturdy 
mounting block


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

That mounting stirrup is AWESOME!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> That mounting stirrup is AWESOME!


Not for $140.00 it's not! :shock:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Not for $140.00 it's not! :shock:


OUCH! I didn't even LOOK at the price! Never mind, not that awesome.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy moly! Maybe wear really really high heels? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Since we're talking about mounting blocks, I bit the bullet 2 years ago and bought a 2-step one for my DH. It was $50, which I cringed at since it was heavy duty plastic and I thought I was spending too much. However, it has paid for itself. We use it practically every time we ride. DH has a problem left knee and my teenage help prefers it for mounting my 16'3hh gelding. I used it in the barn to change lightbulbs. I use it in my (tiny) orchard to pick apples, peaches and pears. I use it to prune the fruit trees. I use it everywhere I need a safe stepladder. I would certainly buy it again. I wish I had bought a 3-step mounting block, instead. I have one of those collapsable step ladders and I've had it collapse on me. The mounting block doesn't do this.
Just some FYI, for those who care. =D


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

neonpony said:


> I can't do it, I've never been able to do, it's basically just one huge fail whenever I try. I just moved my horse and there's no mounting block here. I didn't know it was possible for a barn to function without a handy dandy mounting block, but once I got over the shock of it, I realized that I would either have to buy my own block or learn to mount from the ground finally. I chose option B because I felt like being challenged that day, I guess.
> 
> But here's the problem - I'm only 5 foot and I'm not flexible. My horse isn't that big, but the stirrups are still chest level and there is no way my leg is getting that high. I guess I could drop that stirrup, but then it seems like I would be putting a lot of extra strain on his back.
> 
> Any tips on learning to get on from the ground??


I have the same problem so I had my husband take a milk crate and attach a long plastic pipe to it, I step on it mount then grab the plastic pipe and move it out of my way. It sounds hillbilly but everyone at my place used this is was so conveinent, especially for the horses that don't like standing still. The crates are very sturdy too.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am trying to lose some weight to its easier for me to mount and ride 
I feel much better now


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm tall so height isn't really an issue for me. I've always mounted from the ground. I have had issues during the winter. All those layers just DO NOT allow a person to bend their leg right. Then I always need a hand or a step ladder.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Not for $140.00 it's not! :shock:


I got mine in a 'bargain bucket' on the web a couple of years ago; at the time I thought I wouldn't ever pay full price either.

But I've got to say..... if I lost them them, I'd pay that again without hesitation. Soooo useful.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I KNOW that somebody is gonna throw an eraser or a ROCK at me, but gee whiz, NONE of us mounts and rides our horses enough to mess up their spines!! I ride so infrequently now that I am looking at training for a whole season that I used to get done in one MONTH, when I used my horses for my riding academy, and my students didn't mess up their spines getting up and down.
The ONLY time I EVER saw this happen was when my OTTB slipped on the ice after the herd chased him. He was visibly twisted.
This is advice from the wealthy, "I can afford to show 11 months/year show crowd that is schooling/showing something like 6 hours/day or more." Like those competing in London this August. THEY should worry about this.
It really doesn't hurt your horse for you to mount from the ground. Practice mounting on both sides, use a mounting block when you have one, but, please do yourself a favor and learn to mount from the ground---those of you who physically can--just like humans have done for over 3,000 years.
If you need to practice, find a wooden fence.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I got mine in a 'bargain bucket' on the web a couple of years ago; at the time I thought I wouldn't ever pay full price either.
> 
> But I've got to say..... if I lost them them, I'd pay that again without hesitation. Soooo useful.


I can't use hard irons any longer so it'd be useless for me anyway, regardless of the price.

I ride only in flex stirrups now, since riding in hard irons causes me agony.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Or you could spend $20 on lumber and nails and build one. Better yet; recycle some old fence boards that aren't too rotted. My barn has a perfectly functional wooden mounting block that works really well for taller horses. It's a bit harder to move than a plastic one, but not impossible.

If you do want to learn to mount from the ground I would see if anyone has a sturdy, bombproof little pony you can practice on. Start small and work your way up  I knew a girl who was about 5'2 and could mount a 16.3 hand TB from the ground, bareback.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Corporal said:


> I KNOW that somebody is gonna throw an eraser or a ROCK at me, but gee whiz, NONE of us mounts and rides our horses enough to mess up their spines!! I ride so infrequently now that I am looking at training for a whole season that I used to get done in one MONTH, when I used my horses for my riding academy, and my students didn't mess up their spines getting up and down.
> The ONLY time I EVER saw this happen was when my OTTB slipped on the ice after the herd chased him. He was visibly twisted.
> This is advice from the wealthy, "I can afford to show 11 months/year show crowd that is schooling/showing something like 6 hours/day or more." Like those competing in London this August. THEY should worry about this.
> It really doesn't hurt your horse for you to mount from the ground. Practice mounting on both sides, use a mounting block when you have one, but, please do yourself a favor and learn to mount from the ground---those of you who physically can--just like humans have done for over 3,000 years.
> If you need to practice, find a wooden fence.


You won't say this if you had a disability 

I have a disability that affects my right side so I need a little help
I am no longer as flexible as i used to be 

when I was younger and my knees were in better shape I mounted from the ground, But I could never mount from the ground if I rode bare back 

kids have more flexibility than adults


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

When I was younger, I could mount a horse bareback from the ground but now that i am older and a little fluffier, I just don't have the upper body and leg strength to get myself into the saddle. I use a mounting block everytime I get up but I taught Sonny how to present a stirrup for me to get on by moving his body sideways towards me on a mounting block, a fence railing, a rock, or a log. Makes it easy when I can't move a mounting object. He will also back or move forward when asked if he needs to. It's the best thing I have ever taught a horse to do


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

myQHpaul said:


> When I was younger, I could mount a horse bareback from the ground but now that i am older and a little fluffier, I just don't have the upper body and leg strength to get myself into the saddle. I use a mounting block everytime I get up but I taught Sonny how to present a stirrup for me to get on by moving his body sideways towards me on a mounting block, a fence railing, a rock, or a log. Makes it easy when I can't move a mounting object. He will also back or move forward when asked if he needs to. It's the best thing I have ever taught a horse to do


I wish you were closer to me so you could help me out some


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> I wish you were closer to me so you could help me out some


 
I would too. I could probably walk you through the steps if you were interested


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i never mound from the ground unless i have to. when you mount your horse from the ground it takes 15 minutes for their back muscles to return to normal. its not that hard to find something to stand on to make their life a little easier.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I can mount from the ground, and occasionally do if I can't find a suitable log to remount with when out hacking. But in general I use the yard mounting block, as I'm pretty sure my 16.2hh boy doesn't appreciate the leap I have to make from the ground! For when we're out competing, I have a grooming box that is also a mounting step, which is an absolute godsend.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You totally misunderstand me, CA. Your horse is YOUR SERVANT. If you cannot easily get on from the ground he needs to be trained to make it easy for YOU.
It's just that every time mounting blocks comes up anymore SOMEBODY says it's harmful to mount a horse form the ground, and IMO it's a bunch of "B"arbara "S"treisand. I train my horses to accept either. We had a friend who owned a mare some 30 years ago that had been trained to kneel so that the rider could step over and get on. 
I wish all the best to YOU and happy riding hours.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont want to trrain my horse to kneel ! i want them to stand while i climb on the mounting block.

my horse stands for me to mount from the ground, but if i have the choice i choose to use a block because it is nicer to her back. i ride her pretty hard and i want her back to be comfortable.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds fine to me, too. =D


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What about something like this?

Western Mount Aid G BW Limited (Equine - Supplies Tack - Saddle Accessories - Stirrups)

I saw it in my Valley Vet catalogue.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would prefer a sturdy mounting block 
since I have a disability and I want to make it easier 
on the horse


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I am mostly scared I will be at a barrel jackpot and not be able to get on my horse..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if this has already been said (I skipped from page 2 to 6) but you can buy a small, white two step step-ladder at Wal-Mart for $15. 

If you don't want to buy a mounting block, mount from the ground but on a slope, that's the only way that I can get on my boy. My driveway is steep, so I place him lower on the slope then myself & it provides just enough height to jump on.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have found this at walmart but hubby wants me to get something more 
sturdy


----------

